

PayPal tests mobile payments using your face for verification - Fortaymedia
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1023_3-57597555-93/paypal-tests-mobile-payments-using-your-face-for-verification/

======
M4v3R
Face recognition for authentication is a huge fail. Google already tried that
with Android and it was a big failure. Most of the time a person having your
photo and showing it to the camera is enough. In other cases a short video can
be used as well.

